# Search Machine for Conerts in your Area



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Is there a search machine/search engine to find out when and where a certain piece of classical music will be performed in your area?

I´ve tried google, but can´t find anything useful.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I always use the site from the venue we will attend see their programme , but never searched for lets say : The rite of spring, so the best way is searching in your area concerthall and see what's on offer .


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

The problem is, I don´t even know which cities around me have concert halls; but I imagine within a 200 km radius, that there are quite a few. That would make searching all their websites pretty time consuming.

It would be so much easier to search for a concert, say, Mahler´s 2nd, and see where it will be performed in the future. The I could decide if I am willing to drive the distance to see it.

I found a search site with google once, but I can´t remember what it was called


----------



## Mister Meow (10 mo ago)

This seems like a good opportunity for someone with some entrepreneurial spirit (not me) to develop a web site where people can post upcoming free/donation/paid concerts, and then you can search by program and region. I don't know that there's a lot of money to be made in such a venture, but it would be a nice thing to have.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> The problem is, I don´t even know which cities around me have concert halls; but I imagine within a 200 km radius, that there are quite a few. That would make searching all their websites pretty time consuming.
> 
> It would be so much easier to search for a concert, say, Mahler´s 2nd, and see where it will be performed in the future. The I could decide if I am willing to drive the distance to see it.
> 
> I found a search site with google once, but I can´t remember what it was called



Don´t tel me you have no idee what veneus Germany is having? Berlin for starters. Leipzig. Just two from the top of my head.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Berlin is 500 km away, and Leipzig about the same. 

I would like to see what is playing within about 200 km, and then see if I feel like driving that far.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As I tend to mostly go to string quartet performances these days I concentrate initially on the Chamber Music Scotland site but I also check on chamber gigs in Edinburgh (especially Queens Hall) and Glasgow. I also check on the sites of many of the string quartet ensembles as they sometimes play up here in Chillyjockoland


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

The Best Concert Halls in Germany


Discover where to catch a classical, jazz or folk music concert while travelling in Germany.




theculturetrip.com


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> Berlin is 500 km away, and Leipzig about the same.
> 
> I would like to see what is playing within about 200 km, and then see if I feel like driving that far.


What town/city do you live in? I mean aside from Berlin and Leipzig, you've got Frankfurt, Cologne, Hamburg, Munich and Stuttgart. All of these cities have first-rate orchestras. I'm actually rather jealous that you've got such fine ensembles in your country all within 4-5 hr. traveling distances (and here I'm thinking about from Berlin to Frankfurt for example). If I wanted to see the New York Philharmonic and drove the distance right now from where I live, it would take me 12 hrs. and this is actually pretty unrealistic as I'm not even factoring in traffic and the stops along the way. No thanks!


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

I´m in Bremerhaven. Hamburg is a 2 hour drive. All of the other cities are much farther.

I realize that in the US, many don´t bat an eye at driving 4 hours somewhere; but here it´s a bit different. And gas is VERY expensive


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Then the Elbphilharmonie is you friend :





Concerts – Elbphilharmonie and Laeiszhalle


Events, subscriptions and the season at a glance: browse the Elbphilharmonie and Laeiszhalle event calendar and book tickets direct online.




www.elbphilharmonie.de


----------



## Judas Priest Fan (Apr 27, 2018)

Damn! That is a bunch of concerts! I need to keep an eye on that


----------



## Neo Romanza (May 7, 2013)

Judas Priest Fan said:


> I´m in Bremerhaven. Hamburg is a 2 hour drive. All of the other cities are much farther.
> 
> I realize that in the US, many don´t bat an eye at driving 4 hours somewhere; but here it´s a bit different. And gas is VERY expensive


You can't take a train to any of these cities? Who said you had to drive? Also, Rogerx pointed you to the Elbphilharmonie in Hamburg. There looks to be many great concerts happening there.


----------

